# 6215 jd



## jls (Feb 9, 2015)

The tachometer on my 6215 john deere works intermittently does anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Get your alternator checked out good. Many tractors of that vintage relied on the alternator for the tach signal. Inoperative tach is often the first sign that the alternator is on the way out.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Possible faulty engine speed sensor or looses wires


----------



## jls (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok thanks


----------

